# Anyone ever do Smoked hot peppers?



## Sherrillcuse (Aug 5, 2020)

Im still new to smoking things. My Hot Peppers are starting to be ready. I picked a bunch yesterday and was thinking of trying to Smoke them. Not sure where to start or how to attempt it. Is it worth it or would I be wasting my time? Thanks for any advice...


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 5, 2020)

Are you wanting to smoke/cook them to eat right away? Or smoke/dry them to store on the shelf and use at a later date?


----------



## Sherrillcuse (Aug 5, 2020)

smoke them to eat not for dried peppers. I do that now with some other varieties. The ones Im wanting to do now are long hots and I usually fry them up in my cast iron skillet with olive oil and have with meals. I was thinking to try something different with them.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 5, 2020)

Have you thought about canning/pickling? I got six pints out of about 20 banana peppers last year (1/2 & 1/2 sweet and hot). Lot's easier than canning tomatoes. Mixing hot and sweet tones down the heat a bit. Great as a relish on brats, etc. or in baked beans. I can find the recipe if you like or you can find one on the web like I did.
I tried smoking Jalapenos once and wasn't impressed, but I didn't blanch and peel them.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2020)

If I'm doing them to eat with meals , I blister the skin on the grill . Then into a paper bag to steam . When cool enough peel the skin and take the seeds out .


----------

